# after party @ extravaganza



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

where does everyone go after the ice fishing is over in Brainerd?

anywhere better then other places?

:withstupid:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I stay in Breezy point, so we usually hang out at the commander bar or Prime Time bar...


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Lots of places to go.

Ernies on Gull
Zorbaz on Gull
The "Pickle" in Nisswa
BadaBing's across from BIR



> the commander bar or Prime Time bar...


 are good also.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Both Zorbas and The Pickle are awesome places to go as well!!


----------

